# good luck crazybabe!



## Camly (Dec 12, 2006)

Hiya crazybabe

lots of luck and love for panel on monday. keep us posted please. im sure you will both do great/


camly x x x x


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

ohh i just posted on the other thread lol !! so again crazybabe and DH massive amount of luck for monday not that you will need it , it will be all good you will see   thanks for everything you have done to help me too


----------



## ♥ M J ♥ (Apr 17, 2004)

good luck hun

xx


----------



## cindyp (Apr 7, 2003)

Good luck for your panel, I'm sure you won't need it.

Cindy


----------



## mavis (Apr 16, 2004)

Hi Crazybabe,

GOOD LUCK, GOOD LUCK ~ I WISH YOU LOTS OF LUCK.

Sending you lots of positive thoughts and wishes for Monday pm.      

lots of love,

mavis x


----------



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

good luck for monday hun

pam xx


----------



## Old Timer (Jan 23, 2005)

Good luck for Monday, am sure you'll be fine though.

Love
OT x


----------



## Cotswold Girl (Nov 16, 2006)

CG xxx


----------



## ritzi (Feb 18, 2006)

gosh that came around quick- told you!  

good luck - (you won't need it   )

can't wait to hear your news

ritz


----------



## CAREbear1 (May 15, 2005)

Good luck for panel


----------



## Cheshire Cheese (Apr 19, 2005)

Good luck from the Cheese's


----------



## crusoe (Jun 3, 2005)

Good Luck from me too!

You'll be just fine!!     

Lots of love
Crusoe
xxxx


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

<a href="http://plugin.smileycentral.com/http%253A%252F%252Fwww.smileycentral.com%252F%253Fpartner%253DZSzeb008%255FZN%2526i%253D23%252F23%255F9%255F12%2526feat%253Dprof/page.html" target="_blank">









Crazybabe, Let me know how you get on xx


----------



## jilldill (Feb 2, 2006)

All the best from me too
JD x


----------



## Tibbelt (May 16, 2005)

Good luck honey! (though I'm sure you won't need it!)

[fly]          [/fly]

I look forward to reading your good news! 
S
xxx


----------



## wynnster (Jun 6, 2003)

Wishing you all the best


----------



## Tarango (Nov 3, 2006)

Hi Crazybabe & DH

[fly]Good luck for tomorrow[/fly]

I'm sure it'll be fine and you'll sail through!!

xxxx


----------



## Mrs Midge (Jul 19, 2007)

Good luck Crazybabe   keep us posted xxxxxx


----------



## crazybabe (Apr 24, 2007)

Hi All

Just a quick post to let you all know we got approved this evening to be adopive parents for up to two children YIPEEEEEEE        we are so happy,  we are both on cloud nine at the moment, we have waited so long for this day to come.... We have now got the dreaded wait to be match, hopefully we won't have a long wait.

Take care all, I have to go to bed I didn't sleep much last night.

Speak to you all tomorrow

Thanks for all your kind support
Love

Crazybabe


----------



## mavis (Apr 16, 2004)

http://winkkk.com/pimp_glitter_8494.html

Crazybabe,

Thats FABULOUS NEWS ! Yey 

Congratulations you are going to be parents.

Wishing you loads of love and luck,

mavis x


----------



## Camly (Dec 12, 2006)

[fly]whhoohoooooooooooooooooooooohoooooooooooooooo!!!![/fly]

great news, so very pleased for you both.

lots of love camly x x x


----------



## crazybabe (Apr 24, 2007)

Thanks Camly for your good wishes, did you set up this thread.... if so thank you very much, when I saw it yesterday after being so tired i meant a lot o read all the good luck posts and definately made our day.

Hopefully we won't have to wait long for a match now, this is going to seem a lifetime I imagine, I'll have to find myself a little hobby I think to stop me wondering when the phone will ring with good news of a suitable match.

How are you getting on, any news.

Our SW told us thery have lots of children waiting to be adopted, which is good for us all.

Take care


crazybabe


----------



## Camly (Dec 12, 2006)

hiya

yeah i started this for you.  i was really touched with all the msgs i got, so thought it would be nice to repay  

great news you being approved - knew you would be    no news from us - we still havent even received our official letter confirming we have been approved? seemingly it could take up to 3 weeks so thats us just 2 weeks yest..... our sw'er also said there are alot of babies out there too, which is good in a way....we are still thinking along the lines of holding out for a sibling grp which means it could take longer. im just glad we have been approved, so hoping the wait wont b too bad. (i say that just now  )

keep us posted and congrats again sweetie  x x x x x x


----------



## Mummyof2 (Jul 31, 2003)

Wonderful news


----------



## Mrs Midge (Jul 19, 2007)

Congratulations Crazybabe, it's a great feeling isnt it. Hopefully not long until you get the perfect match.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

crazybabe well done hun


----------



## superal (May 27, 2005)

Congratulations.......I hope the wait is a short one!

Love
Andrea
x


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2009)

Fantastic news - hope you don't have too long a wait.  

Bop


----------

